# can you guestimate my bodyfat %



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

hey all, just curious as to what you guys think my bodyfat % is roughly,



thanks


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

13%


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Good progress since the last pics I saw.

What you weighing?

Looks around 12-12% at a guess


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

11-12%


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

maybe less actually, your pretty lean, but not as lean as a spanish bean just yet :bounce:


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my stats, 6ft 2, 88kg, i was thinking somewhere between 11-13% hoping closer to the 11. in previous fat tests i seem to store more fat around my stomach. but cleaned up my diet considerably. still got alot of muscle to build


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my current aim is to slow/lean bulk untill march 2013, maybe have a 6 week cut closer to september if needed. final aim is sub 10% bodyfat weighing 95kg+ still got a ways to go lol


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

and thanks for replying everyone


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

About 13-14% I'd think


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done mate. Pretty low BF. Looks as if you work on your back more then your front to me. A bit more work on your chest and I reckon you will look great with your height.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

cheers, currently i have just swapped from doing bench press, to dumbells only, seems to be working, can feel it more the day after and i have managed to go from 27.5kg dumbells to 32.5kg dumbells in the past 2 weeks.

my chest routine is, flat dumbell chest press, incline dumbells chest press, pec flys very recent so still working on how to get the form right also i need to stretch my chest alot as i havent done it at all.

if anyone can help with a good routine that be helpfull. this is my current routine so if i can tweak it for better chest gains il be happy.

sets	reps	Weight	Lb/Kg

14-May	Primary Shoulders/ Secondary Back

set1	set2	set3	set4

Chin Ups	10	8	6	4

Over head press	4	5	45	kg

1	5	40	kg

Bent over row	3	12	50	kg

1 Deadlift, x shrugs	5	5	100	kg

Deadlifts	1	10	60	kg

1	8	100	kg

Face Pulls

Lat pull down

15-May	Primary Legs/ Secondary Chest

Squats	1	5	60	kg

1	1	100	kg

1	1	110	kg

1	1	112.5	kg

2	1	115	kg

Bench Press / Dumbell press	1	5	60	kg

1	5	70	kg

1	4	80	kg

1	1	90	kg

incline bench press Dumbell	1	10	45	kg

2	5	50	kg

2	5	55	kg

Pectoral Flys dumbel

cable crossovers	3	10	4	setting

Wednesday	Cardio/Rest	Burn 600 calories

sets	reps	Weight	Lb/Kg

17/05/2012	Primary Back/ Secondary Shoulders

set1	set2	set3	set4

Chin Ups	10	10	8	6

Deadlifts	1	5	100	kg

1	5	120	kg

1	5	140	kg

1	1	170	kg

Failed attempt 175	kg

Over head press	1	12	30	kg

1	10	35	kg

1	8	40	kg

Bent over row single arm	3	5	37.5	kg

Face Pulls	4	10	7	setting

shoulder shrugs with dumbells,	3	10	80	kg

18/05/2012	Primary Chest / Secondary Legs

Squats	1	5	60	kg

3	10	80	kg

Decline Bench press dumbells	1	5	45	kg

1	5	55	kg

2	5	60	kg

1	5	65	kg

Bench Press, dumbells	1	5	45	kg

4	5	60	kg

incline bench press dumbells	3	5	45	kg


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i have been doing this for around 3 weeks and loving the routine. any help on the chest front would be great, not too fussed about my legs, squats seem to be doing everything ineed then too. back as you said is going quite well. shoulders too are improving vastly week by week. my arms i am doing chin ups to improve them and already gone from 4 sets, 10,8,5,3, to currently able to do , 10,10,10,8. when i get to 10,10,10,10 il add 2.5kg weight and repeat.

thanks in advance to anyone who can help.

kev


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Who cares, get eating and building muscle. Wasting time that could be gaining lean muscle mass.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i am lean bulking already so il only get heavier from now on.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xroguexkevinx said:


> i am lean bulking already so il only get heavier from now on.


lean bulking??? You using gear?


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

i wouldnt say as low as 11% at all. more like 15%


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

im in the natty section so erm no. by lean bulking i was referring to eating very clean and 300-500 calorie surplus.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

And I thought you were going to say it was all due to p90x :lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh no its you again :lol: Well it looks like you've got an ironing board for an a$$ so no fat stored there so probably about 11-12% but it doesn't really matter does it...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xroguexkevinx said:


> im in the natty section so erm no. by lean bulking i was referring to eating very clean and 300-500 calorie surplus.


Lol, ok good luck with that :lol:


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my current diet is as follows,

7am protein shake,

10am,brown rice, veg and chicken or fish

1.30 post gym, protien shake

3pm, brown rice veg meat.

6pm, brown rice veg meat,

9pm, brown rice veg meat,

10.30 protein shake.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

why do i sense sarcasm power house... :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xroguexkevinx said:


> why do i sense sarcasm power house... :tongue:


Not sarcasm mate, it is just so hard to get that right. So many variables all the time.

Some days we might burn an extra 2 - 300 calories without even realising it. Walking around town, doing the shopping. So thats that days growth gone and will prob happen more often than not.

Then most wont nail what they need to start with calories wise before even beginning exercise. Just so many variables for all these calculations for them to be right. Thats why i just think over eating and accepting fat gain in that phase is needed. To know you are getting calories and making sure that time in the gym isnt just wated. And then, when it becomes too much, ease up calories a bit, continue. Then when you want to cut, you cut. Full force, no wasting time and bulk again.

I think this is the main reason we see people coming to the gym and looking the same month after month. Too afraid of fat gain.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i understand what your saying, my plan is to adjust things on a 2 week basis, if i am not gaining 1-2lbs weight (not muscle) after 2 weeks, il up it by 200 for the following 2 weeks. previously i was eating 3500-3800 and i gained alot of fat very quickly. this time i am making it much cleaner food, im over estimating all calories burned. my 1 hour gym weight session i allow 350 calories for, also allow for any extra walking i do as my job is completely sedentary so i dont do much at all. i think it be more of a problem for someone with a more physical job that could spend one day labouring hard for 8 hours and the next day has f ck all to do and is stood round alot more. luckily i have a very boring routine which is identical day to day :-( sit on my ****, go to gym, go home and sit on my ****, sleep lol. lots of food inbetween lol.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ohh and i dont mind gettign fatter i just would rather do it in september, i figure this is a good way to improve my strength in the gym and try to stay leanish during the warmer weeks out of the next few months lol.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

booked myself a bodyfat test for tonight at 7pm. previously i was 13.8% on the 10th of april weighing 92kg, im hoping il be 12-12.5% at 89kg today. il post up later just incase anyone is curious.


----------

